# 02 SENSOR



## Jack3789 (May 27, 2009)

I had a new 02 Sensor put in my 2001 Maxima and 15 miles later the check engine light came back on. Took it to a man with a computer and he checked it out and got a reading of Bank 1 sensor -3.9 and Bank 2 sensor 99.2 but he didn't know what reading it should show, can anyone tell me if my bank 1 or bank 2 is bad by the readings he got?
Thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Are those supposed to be ohm's readings? Hard to tell with out knowing what pins on the connector he was testing.


----------



## Jack3789 (May 27, 2009)

I have no idea what it is, he was just running a diagnostics on the hole system then he ran a diagnostics on the O2 sensors and that was the reading he got.
Sorry I can't be of anymore help with that.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe there is a bulletin for this but if I remember correctly it's expensive to fix.


----------

